# my gina



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

i have to get my boxer put to sleep tomorra morning and i wont be fit to post this tomorra so R.I.P gina my baby i love you and you will be missed 
Have fun chasing those rabbits gina there will always be a warm spot waiting for you at the fire 

R.I.P my big daft dope love you and miss you xxxxx


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

awwww elle, is she ill?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

we found out about 2 hours ago that she has a brain tumor


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

aww poor thing

r.i.p gina


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thats harsh-horrid thing to do-been there and worn the sodding t-shirt
Thinking of u and Gina:grouphug:


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh blimey,thats hard,been there and its the most painful thing ever,like losing a limb,my thoughts are with you hun.
Sleep well little Gina.


(Slightly creepy as thats my name too!)


----------



## Geckopolo (Jun 9, 2007)

oh hun im so sorry poor lil gina at the end of the day we have to the best for our animals dont we.
My thought are with you for tomorrow

Sleep well gina there a place for u by the fire ready and waiting 
xx


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

this is gina the best boxer the best dog and the biggest dopeyist dog 

R.I.P my sweet


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

She's gorgeous,i have a real soft spot for boxers...bless her heart.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I cannot beleive you have to go through this. RIP Gina and elle I am really sorry.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

shes absolutely beautiful elle. she is blessed to have such a wonderful family. rest in peace cutie...luv from auntie Jenna (ya mum;s big dopey avon lady) xxx


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

oooohhh elle im so sorry hun for the sad times u are going through.......I can understand how u must feel as i had the same sort of thing with my greyhound a few years back and it devestated me......Time does heal but not quickly enough and all i can say to you is keep remembering the good times, fun and love u both got through gina and rest assured that she will be waiting for you at rainbow bridge.......when ur time comes to leave the earth she will be there to meet you with a sloppy kiss and a wag of the tail and the eternal gratefulness that u cared and loved her until it was her time to leave you

take care hun
xxx


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

a summery from the vet that treated gina was she most proberly had a dormant brain tumor when she was born and the shock of the surgery kinda woke it up its still really hard but at least i know that what i did was the right thing to do and she passed away peacefully and in no pain knowing we was there untill she went to sleep


----------

